# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Umfrage in Studienzwecken

## Studentin der TU-BS

Liebe Nutzer des Prostatakrebsforums,

im Rahmen meines Psychologiestudiums an der Technischen Universität  Braunschweig führe ich eine Untersuchung zu dem Thema "Psychologische  Veränderungen bei Krebserkrankungen" durch. 

Dafür benötige ich Ihre Unterstützung.
Ich suche Teilnehmer, bei denen die *Diagnose Prostatakrebs weniger als 2 Jahre zurückliegt*.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie mich bei meiner Studie unterstützen  und damit auch einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Erforschung der Folgen von  Krebserkrankungen leisten.

Mit dem folgenden Link können Sie online an der Befragung teilnehmen,  die ca. 20 min in Anspruch nimmt. Die Umfrage ist streng vertraulich und  anonymisiert.

Der Link lautet: http://www.unipark.de/uc/tubs-ptr

Ich bedanke mich bereits im Voraus für Ihre Teilnahme.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Bianca Schoeps

----------

